
Ask HN: Who do you bank with? - horsecaptin
I&#x27;m considering closing my personal Wells Fargo accounts and moving to a different Bay Area bank. So, HN: Who do you bank with and why? Are all the large banks run by crooks?
======
baccredited
I like etrade and tdbank. Don't use anyone on this list:
[https://projects.propublica.org/bailout/list](https://projects.propublica.org/bailout/list)

------
jburwell
If you have a family member who is a member of the military or attached in a
civilian capacity, I highly recommend Navy Federal Credit Union. They payback
all ATM fees and have a great online banking platform (including mobile
deposit). Therefore, you rarely, if ever, need a physical branch.

------
fosco
I have used Chase for years and have historically been very happy with their
support, phone app and intuitiveness of their app.

my wife uses Citi, they appear to be closing their 'savings' bank branch or
splitting it in multiple areas.

Our intention is to move out Citi to Schwab checking/savings which appear sto
have some nice perks like refunding of ATM fees/

------
myroon5
Ally Bank is working well so far. 1% interest and haven't had any fees

~~~
mcnees287
Second Ally Bank. I've used them for about 3 years now, and can only say good
things. Their newly offered credit card is run by a third party, which I might
avoid. Standard banking is really great. I don't miss the physical branches.

~~~
misframer
Same here. I've been using Simple less and Ally more. It's nice to have a
checking and a savings account at the same bank (instant transfers). Check
books are also convenient.

------
ogsharkman
I like my Schwab Investor Checking account a lot

------
lalakhan
my little local bank (coast hills fcu) isn't the greatest and the online
banking sucks big time...i'm looking for a fairly solid new bank that treats
you decent and has good-great online banking.

------
zhte415
Banking is not run by crooks. This/your statement is blanket and disingenuous.

Bank account: Go with a bank account that includes a service and fee that you
require.

~~~
asteadman
OP banks with Wells Fargo, who are by recent accounts, actually crooks. Fair
enough question from someone who was recently burned by what appeared to be a
"reputable" bank.

------
cafard
A credit union.

------
superninja234
My boy Schwab

